# Planted geophagus tank



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

I LOVE the stump.... wouldn't change it for the world!


----------



## gloriabills (Oct 4, 2005)

Gorgeous tank and gorgeous fish!


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

TAF CAF said:


> I LOVE the stump.... wouldn't change it for the world!



that stump rocks. What kind of wood is that?


----------



## SPL-311 (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow, guess the stump is going to stay! It's a cypress root i picked up in Golden Gate park. The park service personell had trimmed it off one of the huge trees and left it in a pile of brush. I brought it home, stripped off the bark (what a task that was) and soaked it in a tub for a month before adding it to the tank.

I would like to get a more natural look to this tank somehow - it looks very 'Dutch' to me in these photos. Perhaps if I plant it out more heavily and find some tolerant foreground plants.


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Yea... I see what you mean... I agree too... some little foreground plants here and there right up next to the edges would make it seem a little more like you cut a section of the wild right out and plopped it into your tank.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That is a beautiful tank, and I love Geophagus, having had a couple many years ago. When I had them they dug up the whole substrate repeatedly, then bred. Watching them herd their fry, sucking them into their mouths when I would get too close, was fascinating. Of course I knew next to nothing about proper care of either fish or plants back then so the fish died within a year or so. And, I vote to keep the stump!


----------



## SammyP (Apr 26, 2006)

i love geophagus too. cheers on the beautiful tank! i had G. juripari that eventually developed HITH  what species is that? they're beautiful!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

SPL-311 said:


> Wow, guess the stump is going to stay! It's a cypress root i picked up in Golden Gate park. The park service personell had trimmed it off one of the huge trees and left it in a pile of brush. I brought it home, stripped off the bark (what a task that was) and soaked it in a tub for a month before adding it to the tank.
> 
> I would like to get a more natural look to this tank somehow - it looks very 'Dutch' to me in these photos. Perhaps if I plant it out more heavily and find some tolerant foreground plants.


exactly what I would do....more plants and a nice foreground. The stump rocks, so don't change that. The fish are great too. Nice job.


----------



## Matthew Mahling (Sep 4, 2005)

Great scape! Love the way you have the Hm in the middle of the stones.
Really digging the stump.. hmmm...
Me thinks I'll have to scout around GG for one those myself..


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

You are courageous with the geophagus my friend. Tank looks good.


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Now that is a fish that i have never seen before. I also believe that it is rarely heard of or even used in the planted tank community. But they are very beautiful nonetheless. And on top of that,your tank layout really complimented the kind of fish speices that they are. Only thing is,from the second pic,i noticed that the SAE was kinda small in comparison. Would it end up becoming a meal?


----------



## paradise (Dec 11, 2003)

Zack, that is a nice looking tank. Geos in general and Altifrons specifically (yours look like Altifrons) are some of my favorite fish. I have a 180g tank with a colony of those (along with Angels, Rams, and "true" parrots) and it's by far my favorite tank. If you want some ideas for tank design, I tried to make mine very close to the riverine biotope where these may be found in South America, with very light sand, lots of wood and rocks and moss. Here is an old tank photo, it looks MUCH better now a few months later, I will take pics later on to show you.










And btw, here is what you can expect yours to look after they grow up, this is my alpha male, who is about 10" TL or more.


----------



## SPL-311 (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow! That is one awsome tank Paradise - any updated pictures?


----------



## hazeen (May 21, 2006)

welldone  ..


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Very cool looking tank. I think you have done a wonderful job in bringing the natural habitat back into your own home.


----------



## flight_hog (Apr 28, 2009)

Good looking kribs too!


----------

